

Calling all HNers in the Melbourne/Space Coast Area, Meetup Wed (4/4/12) - Killah911

Hook up with us: http://www.meetup.com/Coders-Hackers-Founders/<p>If you're in the Space Coast area, please join us in rocking the boat and getting some startup culture going here. Great mix of tech schools &#38; more engineers per capita than SV (as claimed be some locals), we've gotta get some grassroots innovations going! Check us out at www.CodersHackersFounders.com We're few but we've got heart (<i>There's some free food too!</i>)
======
Killah911
Here's a link to the actual meetup for 4/4/12: [http://www.meetup.com/Coders-
Hackers-Founders/events/5801220...](http://www.meetup.com/Coders-Hackers-
Founders/events/58012202/)

------
geprouser
You should try to contact the Melbourne Linux User Group, they might be
interested. Their website is <http://www.mlinux.org/>

~~~
Killah911
Thanks!

Are they the same as this meetup group: <http://www.meetup.com/Spacecoast-
Linux/> ? If so, we've already started cross-pollinating between our groups.

------
damessiah699
Can't wait!

